# Grape juice bucket prices in Ma



## rowingvitner (Oct 7, 2010)

New to wine making, and wondering what people are paying for 6 gallon buckets of fresh juice in Massachusetts. I picked up one bucket of California Merlot from M Cutone's in chelsea for $46. just wanted to see if there were better prices before i go back and pick up more this weekend.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Go back and get more. For California Regina juice I'll pay $42.00-$48.00 for the 6 gallon buckets. The Pinot Noir was the most. Merlot @ $6.00 or $47.00

Add your pectic enzyme after they have acclamated to room temp. Wait 12 plus hours then and yeast and nutrients.


----------



## rowingvitner (Oct 7, 2010)

New to wine making so bear with me. I thought pectic enzyme was to break the fruit itself to make the juice run out easily. If i am starting with the juice itself not must, do i need pectic enzyme? Also these buckets are not pasteurized. If I wait 12 hours after it hits room temp won't the wild yeasts have already taken hold? 

The Merlot I got began fermenting on its own as it was coming to room temp, so I just pitched the yeast at about 65-70 F. I didn't know it would ferment on its own, so I didn't have camden tabs, since I don't need them for my beer brewing. I will be getting some on Saturday before I pick up the other 3 buckets, Pinot N, Cab S, and 1 white Pinot G, Sauv blanc, or Chardonnay. 

The Merlot being my first step into wine making was going to be an experiment to see what I could do. Although there was a horrendous smell during the first 2-3 days of fermentation (I looked into the forums and figured it was due to lack of nutrient and or lack of aeration) I was pleasantly surprised by the smell when I transferred to secondary after 7 days and noted I had dropped from 1.100 to 1.020. The stink in my basement had disappeared, and It smelled like any other wine i had ever bought. So after the transfer i decided to jump in head first and buy 3 more buckets this year. Of course I will be paying much closer attention to the smaller details this time, ph, nutrient, aeration, etc.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Pectic enzymes break down the cell structure in the juice. When added to grapes it allows for the juice to escape easier which in turn allows an easier pressing.

When adding to juice it breaks down the cell structure to allow the yeast an easier access to the sugar.

It is also used to prevent pectin hazes in the wine. Excessive pectic enzymes added to juice/pulp will give the wine an off-odor smell and a bad taste.


----------



## contactme_11 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got buckets of regina merlot for $34 each.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

enzyme is used to break down fruit but it is also used to prevent a haze that can occur and is much harder to rid the wine of later then now.


----------



## rowingvitner (Oct 8, 2010)

where is regina, and do they have a website?


----------



## contactme_11 (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.reginagrapejuice.com/


----------



## Racer (Oct 10, 2010)

I paid $46 last year and $49 this year for regina chardonnay.I picked mine up at Bakker produce in Ind.I can't remember what I paid in other years past.

The last 2 years in a row I have had the natural yeast that is on the grapes ferment all the way thru to finish for me. The buckets were fizzing quite well when I got them home even though the juice temps were down in the 40's when first checked.


----------



## rowingvitner (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't find an address on the website. where are they located?


----------

